# where to buy 24w t5 ho ballast



## gouedi (Apr 25, 2010)

need to fix my lighting...
where to but the ballast in burnaby, or closeby.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Check J&L. That's where I got mine


----------



## 4ptbuck (May 8, 2010)

albrite lighting
way cheaper


----------



## gouedi (Apr 25, 2010)

found it.
from guillevin international co. at 5344 lougheed. $27 each.. small size.. model wh3120l


----------

